# CAAD 3 R400 worth updgrading?



## zamdrang (Jul 13, 2011)

Im fairly new to the roadie scene, mostly an mtnbr. I have an old Cannondale that I want to ride more often. I have read some of the older CAAD frames are worthy of upgrades and wondering if this is one of them or save my $ for something else. 

2000 R400 Triple 
CAAD 3 Frame (according to the catalog 3.7 lbs)
Tiagra Components 
Coda saddle/stem (and bars I think). 
Mavic CXP11 wheels/Tiagra hubs. 

From the catalog









Im just a weekend warrior, and not ready to buy a new bike right now. I like how the bike feels and it shifts quite nice. The frame feels pretty stiff as well. It has the old threaded style fork and heavy looking stem which seems way out of date. But I think I could be happy for awhile with more comfort and a little less weight, (feels like a tank on the hills) so far my two biggest complaints. 

Im considering lighter wheels, pedals, and maybe fork/stem/bars depending on a deal or two if I can find them. Have a new saddle on order. 

A quick browse online for used parts I found:
Aksium wheelset $175
Time RXS Pedals $60
Cannondale Carbon Fork (in matching red/yellow even!) $70
Stem $20 or so.. 

Which would fit my budget of around $300 or so ...... Worth it for this frame or save my $?


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Get a good tune up, ride the bike as is and save the $$$. The bike will get you many good miles to explore road and group rides. At $300, your 1/3rd of the way to a CAAD10 5. If you get into the road more, that money will be better spent towards a newer rig, as the frame and components are more refined than that vintage. Keep the CAAD3 as a trainer or bad weather bike or sell it to put towards a new ride. You could get at least another $300 by selling the bike complete which gets you 1/2 way to a CAAD10 5 and you'll want that if you spend more time on the road in the future... You probably won't save that much weight and the present weight will only make you stronger...Have fun!


----------



## zamdrang (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I like your rationale. I upgraded the seat ...the stock one was a torture device, and have some Time pedals on the way. Other than that I think ill ride it as is. The LBS is trying coerce me into a Cervelo RS with a nice discount....


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

garbec said:


> Get a good tune up, ride the bike as is and save the $$$. The bike will get you many good miles to explore road and group rides. At $300, your 1/3rd of the way to a CAAD10 5. If you get into the road more, that money will be better spent towards a newer rig, as the frame and components are more refined than that vintage. Keep the CAAD3 as a trainer or bad weather bike or sell it to put towards a new ride. You could get at least another $300 by selling the bike complete which gets you 1/2 way to a CAAD10 5 and you'll want that if you spend more time on the road in the future... You probably won't save that much weight and the present weight will only make you stronger...Have fun!


Your math is all kinds of funky.


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

Where can I get a CAAD10 5 for 900 bucks?!


----------



## Muscahead2 (Aug 25, 2011)

you can't get a caad10-5 for 900, upgrade your R400


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

_" You could get at least another $300 by selling the bike complete which gets you 1/2 way to a CAAD10 5"_

Aksium wheelset $175
Time RXS Pedals $60
Cannondale Carbon Fork (in matching red/yellow even!) $70
Stem $20 or so.. 

New Parts = *$305.00* (estimate)
Labor = *$75.00* (estimate)
Selling CAAD4 = *$300.00* (estimate)
Total = *$680.00*

MSRP New CAAD10 5 = $1399.00

Sorry, he's 52% away from a new ride if he actually pays full MSRP... Like I said, he's best off getting a tune up and riding what he has before spending any $$$ on parts...


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like CAAD 4's, depending on size and components have been selling on ebay for $500 over the past month..... Considering what he's thinking about upgrading and the vintage of his bike, I'd save the cash towards a new bike...


----------

